# antler fan



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the real antlers as chewies. I went to Leone's Animal Supply and they had a great selection so I got moose, elk and deer plus a nice chunk of kangaroo tail. The dogs love them. The antlers are rock hard, not sticky, not smelly and not easily destroyed. My 9 month old silver standard is a vigorous chewer and she is great with these. Much much better than a hoof, and ear or rawhide but ALOT more money


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Our breeder recommended antlers also for the same reasons. We have not gotten any for Rosie yet, but they are on the list. I am really hoping to come into some naturally as we live in the woods.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

We got Panda a deer antler and it is his favourite chew. He has had it for around a month now and has barely made any progress, he has probably only had about 1cm off the corners. As said, they dont smell, they are not sticky and he LOVES them! They are quite cheap here. It only cost me £5! A great value chew!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

LOVE the antlers! It is the only chew that my dog doesn't inhale or destroy. They are expensive though :/ I have found that bestbullysticks.com has better prices than the shops in my area.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd love to start giving antlers! I hate giving rawhide, since it's so risky (choking, can't digest it, gets sticky and gross in leg hair, ect) though I'm put off by the price of the antlers. Come on, animals with antlers replace them constantly while still being alive, while a bull only has one penis, but bullysticks are so cheap?

I live right at the mountains, I'm thinking about taking a hike here soon (SO many mule deer) since the deer have shed their antlers around this time, and finding an entire rack. Now that'd be an interesting thing to have them chewing on.. HA!


For those of you that want to collect shed antlers, make sure to look up the rules and regulations in your state. In Utah, it's required to take a course and carry a certificate. http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-utah-wildlife-news/462-2011-shed-antler-gathering-course.html Happy hunting!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I got mine elk antlers. They enjoyed them for a bit, but now they stick their noses up at them. They were expensive! I don't think I will buy them again.


----------



## Dioritt (Aug 3, 2011)

My 8 month old lad loves his antler. I don't think they work out expensive because they last so long and as Fluffyspoos said, they don't get yukky and they're not dangerous like rawhide is. 

Alfie loves me to throw his antler so that he can go chase it then have a good chew.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have one for each of my 3 dogs and not one of them cared at all for it... go figure, my hunter husband could keep me supplied for free.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Try a nice ODOUR FREE!!! hormone/ antibiotic free, free range cattle bully stick (generally from South America or NZ). I buy in bulk!

Low fat, digestible, keeps 'em entertained for hrs. Vigorous chewers cld have it for spaces of time & then taken away as they are expensive


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

outwest said:


> I got mine elk antlers. They enjoyed them for a bit, but now they stick their noses up at them. They were expensive! I don't think I will buy them again.


Have you tried soaking them in broth? I keep them in the fridge in a container with some chicken broth in the bottom. That seems to keep my poos interested in them. I had tried the split elk antler, but the most recent ones I bought were not split and I think the poos liked chewing on them better. They hold them between their paws and knaw on the end. And yes, they are expensive but bully sticks are also and mine go through a bully stick in about 20 minutes. The larger antlers will last weeks. I actually prefer the marrow bones because I can refill them, but others on this forum expressed concern about the hardness of the marrow bones. 

It is not easy to find a reasonably priced treat, that lasts a long time, and that the poos like! Trachea is another favorite of ours but they don't last much longer than the bully stick.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Himalayan Dog Chews are great- they last a long time & even Rango likes 'em

Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat!


----------

